# PG RSd 6.5cs



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I bought this set because I simply needed something that was of decent quality and cheap for when I'm in between installs.

To give you an idea of what I am referencing this set to here if my last install before the RSDs. It was dyn md 130, md 140, and mw 160 run active. (dotn laugh I was lazy and never made the kicks look pretty)

























I am to lazy to go snap pics of the RSds installed right now but ill get around to it at some point. but heres pics of the set prior to install compared to some high end drivers









































Impression...Basket not the prettiest I have ever seen, but when mounted a slick looking mid bass and the tweeter is very small and comes with plenty of mounting types, but was not enclosed which disappointed me. One thing I noticed is that the tinsel thread on the woofer is woven into the spider which was a pleasent surprise for such a cheap(cost wise) woofer, besides that though just your avg looking woofer. Xover was standard easy to use and with a 0db and -2db switch internally for tweeter. 

Listening...I have the woofer in IB in the door and the tweeters floating on the dash lol. I used it passive because I was to lazy to wire it up active. Amp, PG ms2250ta to power them (340 watts x2 @ 4ohms @ 14.4 volts). Gain were set to about 170 watts rms, and I used the Alpine PXA for the HP xover on the set. And doors deaden to death and deflex pad in there too. NO EQING TO DATE, as i prefer to give reveiws without EQing as some peopel wont have this ability  
The first thing I can say is WOW. I am extremely impressed with this set for its price range. They are no Dyn set, but I can honestly say I am pleased in the mean while with this comp set. 

Tweeter: I feel this little thing is a Jem in its own right. Not bright at all but has nice detail to it and is very crisp for a silk tweeter, but with a laid back side to it. Reminded me a lot of its more expensive cousin the PG ti elite tweeter. Compared to the Dyn md100 (which I used for a while before the 130) it is similar to it also, but not quite as much top end and just a it bit less detailed. But it was very minimal the differences and for the price difference the RSd tweet holds it's own. The passive xover crosses it at 3khz. Ill say this because some will ask how did it compare to the MD 130....doesnt and none of the compact domes I ever had did so....

Mid-Bass: This is where the set shines. The midbass, I can not get over the amount of mid bass out of this woofer. It by far has more output then any other woofer I have used in this size range ( I have used Infinity Kappa, PG Xenon x6, PG ti elite 6m, Kicker SSMB 6", and Dyn MW160). I am currently have them crossed down to 35hz with a 30db slope and they do not have distortion problems at high output levels. At normal listening levels I have no problem with letting them play full range. At one point for ****s and giggles I abused the **** out of them with the HP at 20hz, they did fine and actually had the change rattling in my center console . As for the mid-range not bad but not great...I felt it was merely avg coming from the dyn md 140 but thats truly not a fair fight. For a 6.5" playing mid-range IMO it is very good for it price point and was just a set below the Dyn mw160 up to 3khz, acutaly prefered it to the dyn above 2.3khz(dyn mw160 IMO craps out that high).

Overall: I can say this is BY FAR HANDS DOWN, the best comp set I have heard below the the $500 retail. For some one entering into car audio or upgrading to middle of the road this is a set that you must jump on plain and simple. And people looking for a kick ASS MID BASS driver look no further RSd 6.5 is your baby.

As for high end use, I can honestly say I could see this set as a force to be reckonded with, but it will need some tweaking....Dump the passive use the tweeter and midbass but add an outside mid range such as the dayton dome or vifa tg9 and you will have yourself one hell of set at a very very low cost.

ENJOY, fell free to ask any questions.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

great reviews for the sub and the comp set. thanks for the review. how would you compare it to -- focal, and alpine spx-177r ?

how would you feel about changing the tweeter to say a seas neo or an lpg ?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

How much? I'm actually considering these along w/the Type R/Type X comps as soon as I pick up a Maxima...I'm leaving the RE comps w/the Altima if I sell it...

Nice looking pieces and good review...

Jeremy


----------



## lawrence131 (Oct 28, 2006)

These are hard to find. They were listed on SonicElectronics for $80 but are not in stock -- fairly sure this is a typo. AuAudio has them listed in stock at $150.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

lawrence131 said:


> These are hard to find. They were listed on SonicElectronics for $80 but are not in stock -- fairly sure this is a typo. AuAudio has them listed in stock at $150.


retail is only $170 to $190 depending on dealer.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

no the sonic price was not a typo they can be had for that kind of pricing if you look around but pg does not in any way support that nor will they replace or warr any drivers bought at those prices...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

and to add not at all a bad set.. i was very suprised with them also, a huge bang for the buck bargin right here


----------



## lawrence131 (Oct 28, 2006)

zfactor said:


> no the sonic price was not a typo they can be had for that kind of pricing if you look around but pg does not in any way support that nor will they replace or warr any drivers bought at those prices...


$80 + $15 SH is unreal for this set... Nothing popping up on google/froogle/pricegrabber for me under $150 when I last checked but I'll look some more.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

here is a cheap set of 5 1/4 set
http://cgi.ebay.com/PHOENIX-GOLD-RS...ryZ32818QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lawrence131 (Oct 28, 2006)

yea i can find most of the RSD line for low prices except the 65cs. Same is true for the Xenon component sets since the demand for 6.5s is much higher than 5.25s in general.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

lawrence131 said:


> yea i can find most of the RSD line for low prices except the 65cs. Same is true for the Xenon component sets since the demand for 6.5s is much higher than 5.25s in general.



Xenon woofer IMO sucked....nice tweeter though.


----------



## lawrence131 (Oct 28, 2006)

yea I'm not happy with my 5.25 xenon woofers. I think the midrange is pretty good but there's very little midbass. Probably going to replace them with Seas P18RNX and active xover.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

lawrence131 said:


> yea I'm not happy with my 5.25 xenon woofers. I think the midrange is pretty good but there's very little midbass. Probably going to replace them with Seas P18RNX and active xover.



the mid range is decent out of the 5.25"....IMO RSd is by far a better set is every way.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

hi bdub, how would you compare the set compared to say .. alpine's spx-177r


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The SPX kit is much more refined, almost subdued in it´s character.

It has more information than the RSd, but a very different tonal character.

I would never use the SPX kit with less then 50 W RMS, while the RSd is happy with onboard power of a deck if needed.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

sounds like the rsd is good value, however u still 'get what u pay for' where the 240GT and SPX 177R still are better sets


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

mk1982 said:


> sounds like the rsd is good value, however u still 'get what u pay for' where the 240GT and SPX 177R still are better sets


you do get what you pay for... the to other sets above are better then the RSd btu for $90 bucks RSds can not be beat.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

agreed 150% ^^^^


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

are the coaxials almost as good ?


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The coaxes are amazing value. I was simply stunned when I dropped my first set in.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> The coaxes are amazing value. I was simply stunned when I dropped my first set in.


only heard those in a wall....

But for everyone wonderign the coax are the exact same woofer and tweeter. the only difference between the comp set and coax is the crossover.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

great thanks guys, sounds like a good coaxial, with a bit of deadening and an amp, sounds like a cheap way to upgrade a factory system


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone found the PG RSd 65cs online anywhere? I've been looking all over and I can't find it.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

tons of places carry them but only a couple are authorized... what do you need?? i may be able to help you out.. send me a pm..


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

zfactor said:


> tons of places carry them but only a couple are authorized... what do you need?? i may be able to help you out.. send me a pm..



only crutchfield is athorized to carry the RSd line.

My friend is a PG dealer and can get them but hell want close to retail. I could prob talk em down to about $140-$150 if your intersted


----------



## Coredump (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey I'm still looking for these online. I just checked Crutchfield and they are not showing up. Anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

what I said above...

I may try to put together a group buy some time after janurary for rsd comps and rsd subs.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

sonicelectronix.com


----------



## V~Train (Jul 2, 2008)

excellent review. 
After reading this I have decided to make a go for it. thanks


----------



## dsblk93gt (Jul 13, 2008)

I have the components and the coaxials, great stuff! I got the components and the coaxials for under $140 shipped!


----------



## finkle636 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review, i've just purchased a set !


----------



## Sean Morrison (May 27, 2007)

What sort of high pass frequency and slope have people been able to get away with on these and have them still sound good and be protected from over-excursion?


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what the slope is on my cheap ass Jensen 4 channel amp, but I've got my 6.0s crossed at 80hz and they sound spectacular even without the door being sealed or deadened. I listen to a lot of rock and metal, so I like bass-heavy stuff, and the only distortion I've gotten from em was from turning the bass up on the deck and sending em a craap signal. I'm considering dropping em down to 60hz and seeing how they do. 

I had Boston Pro SL60 s before these, and these definitely sound tons better. 

I'm also considering dumping the external crossovers and running the amp in 4 channel mode, but I'm not sure the high-pass is high enough for the tweets.


----------

